# Victorian base cap



## NatchezPat (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in the process of restoring a 1892 Victorian and need to match some baseboard and base cap. I have been unable to locate premilled caps that match so I was looking at making them myself. I have been searching for the right blade(s) to do the job but have not been lucky. Can someone help?

Well I'm unable to post a pic now or a URL. I could email a pic to someone


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

NatchezPat said:


> I'm in the process of restoring a 1892 Victorian and need to match some baseboard and base cap. I have been unable to locate premilled caps that match so I was looking at making them myself. I have been searching for the right blade(s) to do the job but have not been lucky. Can someone help?
> 
> Well I'm unable to post a pic now or a URL. I could email a pic to someone


I think you should be able to post a picture but not a URL. It does take a while for the picture to upload. Try it again and if it does not work you can email me the picture and I will post it for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You just need to post the address without the URL call in the post.
Like below
routerforums.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=329791

Then we can copy and paste the address in place.just that quick.

===



NatchezPat said:


> I'm in the process of restoring a 1892 Victorian and need to match some baseboard and base cap. I have been unable to locate premilled caps that match so I was looking at making them myself. I have been searching for the right blade(s) to do the job but have not been lucky. Can someone help?
> 
> Well I'm unable to post a pic now or a URL. I could email a pic to someone


----------



## NatchezPat (Mar 25, 2013)

victoriantrim.com/en-us/dept_12.html

This company no longer makes this product at least not for a reasonable price. I'm looking at the first image. VBC-1

It is 3/4 x 3"


----------



## NatchezPat (Mar 25, 2013)

victoriantrim.com/en-us/dept_12.html. 

This is the only one I have been able to find, this company no longer makes the caps. It's the cap ( VBC-1) in the first image. It's 3/4 x 3"


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Pat

Yes, as Bob says, a picture would be useful. Just out of interest, Lee Valley sell router cutters which match the cutters originally supplied with the Stanley #55 Multi Plane, here. These cover a lot of profiles common in the period from 1880s to the 1930s (the #45 plane was available from 1886 and had a reduced set of cutters, the #55 with the full set was available from 1897), so some could be of interest to you

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

here's a quick link


Base and Baseshoe

Looks like it will take 5 router bits or molding cutter and rabbit bit to make the top cap the lower part will be be a easy one with with router bits..

==


----------



## NatchezPat (Mar 25, 2013)

Phil,

Thanks for the link. I had looked at the lee valley online catalog but missed those bits.

Bob,

Which 5 would you suggest?

What a great help you guys have been


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you have a table saw you could make the first one with a bead bit and a cove bit. Get a copy of the MLCS catalog and take a look at their selection.


----------



## NatchezPat (Mar 25, 2013)

I stopped by a custom furniture builder down the street yesterday. The guy had a great little shop. Being in a Town with so many Antebellum and Victorian homes he was repairing some pretty neat items. He also had some originial period tools. Anyway I showed him the cap and he put me in touch with a guy who had the exact shaper blade.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is the referenced pic...

victoriantrim.com/en-us/dept_12.html.


----------

